# Manilla rope fliplines



## pitkas (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone know what knot a manilla rope flipline uses? I've seen them around, but I have not seen them in use.


----------



## CraneOp1 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Manila flip line ????????*

Never seen one and no one sells them. And if I had one I would nail it to the wall with other old tools. The only 3 stand lanyard ( flipline ) in use today are made out of Dacron or Nylon. Manila is pron to rot, wear and less strength than synthetic line. Hope this helps. 

Check out what Bailey's or Sherrill has to offer.


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 3, 2006)

A catspaw


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.wesspur.com/WesSpurYahoo/Lanyards/Manilla-fliplines.html


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 4, 2006)

A lot of Pacific Northwest Loggers use a Becket Hitch. The manila lanyards are still used quite a bit out west. The Becket should be able to be tied with a wire core manila also.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Becket_hitch

Gary


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 4, 2006)

All the loggers that I was around out there called it a cats paw, but it is the same as a Becket hitch. I think they all have a wire core.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 4, 2006)

I agree with you John. I have heard it called that as well. Becket Hitch was easier to find a diagram in the search I did. 

All the guys I know use a wire core, but I believe you canb get them without the wire.

Gary


----------



## jmack (Aug 5, 2006)

pitkas said:


> Does anyone know what knot a manilla rope flipline uses? I've seen them around, but I have not seen them in use.


manilla???? for your lanyard yikes


----------



## SRT-Tech (Aug 5, 2006)

jmack said:


> manilla???? for your lanyard yikes




the manila covers a 1/2" thick braided steel cable, just like a regular wirecore flipline. I think the idea behind the manila overwrap is that it is thicker and easier to grip when flipping.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 5, 2006)

SRT-Tech said:


> I think the idea behind the manila overwrap is that it is thicker and easier to grip when flipping.



Bingo. Old-skool guys like to used them 'cause they are bigger and have more of a hefty feel to them. Plus if'n ya got big hands it doesn't feel like a piece of string.

Gary


----------



## pitkas (Aug 5, 2006)

*The trilla about manilla*

I found this thread about manilla fliplines. Fishhuntcutwood gives a great example how they are tied in. Like I said, I have seen them around but I have never seen them in use. Sometimes my ego won't let me ask http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=34837&highlight=manilla


----------



## clearance (Aug 5, 2006)

Manila fliplines were used by the highriggers, back in the day. I have some pictures of them in history books, these guys were the men. They climbed up huge Doug. firs, way over 100' and then, with a handsaw and axe, blew off the top at 22". On the way up he chopped the branches off with the axe. I have a book written about B.C. logging pioneers, its title, "Never Chop Your Rope". That was just the start, he would be up there for hours, rigging huge blocks and guylines for the steam yarder. In the pictures the guy has caulk boots with long spurs, a leather belt with no leg straps, a double bladed axe thats handle has been cut short, and a saw that is about 4'-5' long. When he was done he would come down on a line, standing in a chain, lowered by the yarder. High riggers were paid the most on the crew.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 5, 2006)

SRT-Tech said:


> the manila covers a 1/2" thick braided steel cable, just like a regular wirecore flipline. I think the idea behind the manila overwrap is that it is thicker and easier to grip when flipping.



Hey SRT, I reckon you just mistyped, as that size would make for one huge and heavy flip line!! Try more like 3/16th cable, pretty much the same size as is used in all steel core flip lines. 

Manila flip lines were usually four strand, if I recall correctly. I'd never go back to them (but I still do prefer a larger diameter for grip)...plus, about 18-20 years ago, the available manila quality degraded.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Aug 5, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Hey SRT, I reckon you just mistyped, as that size would make for one huge and heavy flip line!! Try more like 3/16th cable, pretty much the same size as is used in all steel core flip lines.
> 
> Manila flip lines were usually four strand, if I recall correctly. I'd never go back to them (but I still do prefer a larger diameter for grip)...plus, about 18-20 years ago, the available manila quality degraded.



yea it was a mistype...lol!!! :hmm3grin2orange: i had just finished spooling 1/2" winch cable onto my buddies old PTO winch, i had 1/2" on the brain...


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll be completely honest, I bought mine because it was "oldschool." And because it's what I first climbed with. I first climbed with a borrowed set of spurs, the belt with no but strap, and a 20' manilla that had been hanging in an old logger's garage for the past 20 years. It works well enough, and as it's what I learned on, I don't mind it's shortcomings so much. 

That said, I've since bought a proper lanyard and use it almost exclusively now! I still take the manilla with me when I go somewhere to climb.

Jeff


----------



## jmack (Aug 6, 2006)

SRT-Tech said:


> the manila covers a 1/2" thick braided steel cable, just like a regular wirecore flipline. I think the idea behind the manila overwrap is that it is thicker and easier to grip when flipping.


 Riight um , throw out da manilla


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 13, 2006)

As long as it has a wirecore I'd give manilla a try, just to feel the difference between it and the numerous other flipline types I've tried.

It would certainly have to prove itself to be somehow better for me to keep using it, but to use it for long enough to at least understand the limits or benefits compared to the rest, there's value in that. Without the wirecore, it would be hard to support it's use. With the wirecore, why not?

Being that work positioning is critical in what we do, I wonder how best to adjust a manilla flipline.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Aug 13, 2006)

I remember growing up in the Kootenays (BC) and going to the logging fairs every year and watching the loggers literally running up the poles in spurs and a manila flipline. I swear those old boys never actually touched the pole with the flipline...it was a blur.... 

i would be VERY interested in working in traditional style logging, with springboards, the big handsaws and axes, and manila (wirecore of course) flips lines and spurs, as well as horses..........as much as im a tech junkie, love the newer gear.....i really like the old style too....


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Aug 13, 2006)

Tree Machine said:


> Being that work positioning is critical in what we do, I wonder how best to adjust a manilla flipline.



Having used one, I'd go for a prussik.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 13, 2006)

Correct, Jeff. I never used a flipline knot......too slow to adjust. But all our pitchy trees caused me lots of grief by gumming up the works.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Aug 13, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Correct, Jeff. I never used a flipline knot......too slow to adjust. But all our pitchy trees caused me lots of grief by gumming up the works.



True Roger. Mine's all gummed up too. About the only good thing it has going for it now is that it smells good! Haven't used it in quite a while. Probably won't again.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 31, 2007)

Someone mentioned "no way" to manila fliplines.......turth is, the only difference between a wirecore synthetic rope flipline and a wirecore manila rope flipline is the outher covering. 

wirecore is wirecore, the cover dont matter.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 31, 2007)

My saw shop has wire core manila on the shelf today. Old school dies hard around here.Most Loggers still use it at the log shows.


----------



## CRN Tree (Mar 31, 2007)

I have one it's about six feet long with non-locking hooks on each end. My father used it and it's about 25 years old. Let's just say it's retired now and hangs on the wall.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 8, 2007)

*Kootneys And Manila*

Hey SRT

I learned to climb novice pole climbes in the kootney's; Slocan logging show in the mid 90s. Any rate, as that was how i learned I personally would want the manila if i were to climb a logging show pole. They seemed stiffer then the newer style and flipped faster. I tend to agrea with you on how we forget history at times; gear that is simple but safe was invented long ago. Having said that a friend did himself for 90 stitches with a spring board chop...


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 8, 2007)

^ you have mail!


----------

